
Drinking from the Firehose: How the Mill CPU Decodes 30+ Instructions per Cycle - setra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgLNyMAi-0I&list=PLFls3Q5bBInj_FfNLrV7gGdVtikeGoUc9
======
RubyPinch
Does anyone have more interesting information about the existence of the
hardware?

